# Florida September/Oktober 2007



## Volker2809 (22. August 2007)

Hallo Boardies, 

wir sind vom 24.09. bis 12.10.2007 wieder mal in Florida unterwegs . Wollte mal fragen, ob es noch welche von Euch in dieser Zeit dahin verschlägt?! Ich suche noch Mitangler für eine gemeinsame Charter fürs Inshore- oder Offshore-Fischen. 
Auch ein Ausflug zum Schwarzbarsch-Angeln zum Lake Toho würde mich interessieren. Also, wer ist in der Zeit im Ländle??


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. August 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

Hallo Volker,

wir sind leider zu dieser Zeit nicht dort SSSCCCCHHHNNNNÜÜÜÜFFF

Wohin verschlägt es denn euch in Florida? Wieder Cape Coral oder auf die Keys?

Was habt ihr für die Flüge bezahlt? Habe erst vor Tagen nach Flügen für nächstes Jahr geschaut VERY EXPENSIVE!

Wünsche Euch wunderschöne Tage dort und eine Menge toller Drills!

Petra


----------



## guifri (28. August 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

Also wir sind vom 22.9. bis 06.1o. in Sarasota...Wo bist Du?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. August 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*



guifri schrieb:


> Also wir sind vom 22.9. bis 06.1o. in Sarasota...Wo bist Du?



Hallo Guifri,

....... du Ekelpaket!!!! Du bist so oft drüben - warum bleibst du nicht gleich dort?

Wir sind auch schon am überlegen, ob wir von Florida mal eine andere Ecke besuchen werden. Wie sieht es denn zu dieser Zeit mit der Tide aus?


----------



## guifri (28. August 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

hi fischmäulchen,

jetzt ist ja familienurlaub.

ichhabe ehrlich gesagt noch nicht nach den gezeiten geguckt.

das mit dem da bleiben, schwirrt mir schon ab und an durch den kopf. aber so richtig hätte ich noch keinen plan, was ich drüben beruflich anfangen soll, zumal es mir hier ja zur zeit jobtechnisch ganz gut geht...

und dann sind da ja noch die eltern und die kinder...


----------



## Volker2809 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

Hallo Ihr Zwei:

@Petra: Schade, dass Ihr nicht auch wieder drüben seid . 
Wir werden fast 3 Wochen in Florida sein. Landen in Miami und werden dann erst mal Richtung Orlando oder auf die Keys fahren. Hängt von der Hurrikan-Situation ab. Ab 28.09. haben wir dann 11 Tage lang ein Haus am Kanal in Cape Coral (ca. 50 Meter vom Fluß entfernt und direkt gegenüber der Mangroven :m). Danach gehts nochmal 3 Tage lang durch Florida zurück nach Miami. 
Die Flugpreise sind echt heftig gewesen. Wir zahlen jetzt rund 710,-- Euro pro Person inkl. Economy Mietwagen (4-Türer). Vor zwei Jahren hatten wir für den gleichen Zeitraum im Juli nur 560,-- Euro bezahlt #q. 

Dafür haben wir beim Haus noch a bisserl verhandelt und etwas günstiger bekommen. Hier mal ein Link zu der Hausverwaltung. Fand ich super günstig, vor allem weil es Deutsche sind und in USD abgerechnet wird. 

www.123cape.com



@guifri: Sind doch immer die gleichen Leute hier, die nach Florida abdüsen |supergri! Du bist zwar zur gleichen Zeit wie wir drüben, aber nicht in unserer Ecke. Schade! Wäre gerne mal mit Dir losgezogen! 
Bin aber schon auf Deinen Bericht gespannt! :m


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. September 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*



guifri schrieb:


> hi fischmäulchen,
> 
> jetzt ist ja familienurlaub.
> 
> ...



Hallo Guifri,

wirst du trotz family die Angel schwingen?

Wünsche euch erholsame Tage dort!!!:vik:

Das mit dem "da bleiben" ist auch in unserem Kopf - eigentlich schon ziemlich konkret! Haben im November den ersten Termin in Bezug auf Auswandern in die USA.

Beruflich dort drüben würde uns vorschweben, das Hobby zum Beruf zu machen. Kannst du dir Robert als Guide vorstellen?|bigeyes Ich schon!

Wir planen vorausschauend, möglichst mit geringem Risiko und die Umsetzung erst in 7 Jahren! Im Moment ist die Greencard zu erlangen das größte Problem - egal mit wieviel Geld du kommst oder mit welchen Businessplänen.

Was mich erfreut, sind die vielen Bordies die nach Florida reisen und hier im AB darüber schreiben.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. September 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Zwei:
> 
> @Petra: Schade, dass Ihr nicht auch wieder drüben seid .
> Wir werden fast 3 Wochen in Florida sein. Landen in Miami und werden dann erst mal Richtung Orlando oder auf die Keys fahren. Hängt von der Hurrikan-Situation ab. Ab 28.09. haben wir dann 11 Tage lang ein Haus am Kanal in Cape Coral (ca. 50 Meter vom Fluß entfernt und direkt gegenüber der Mangroven :m). Danach gehts nochmal 3 Tage lang durch Florida zurück nach Miami.
> ...



Hallo Volker,

wir werden erst wieder 2008 nach Florida reisen, wahrscheinlich im Mai. Da ich im November einen neuen Job antrete, muss ich mich ersteinmal darauf stürzen und die Planung für USA wird dann im Dezember starten.

Die Flüge haben wahrlich wieder ein Preisniveau, wo man ganz genau planen muss.

Ich wünsche euch traumhafte Tage im SunShineState, ohne Hurrikans und tollen Fischfängen!


----------



## RickyMike (3. September 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*



guifri schrieb:


> Also wir sind vom 22.9. bis 06.1o. in Sarasota...Wo bist Du?


 
Hey Glückwunsch, Sarasota ist einfach spitze. Wir waren 2 x in Sarasota, auf den Lido Key´s im Harley Sandcastle. Leider hatten wir nichts zum Angeln dabei, der Fehler würde mir nie wieder passieren. Die Lido Key´s soltet Ihr euch mal anschauen, so einen weißen Sandstrand gibt es meiner Meinung nach noch nicht mal in Pensicola. Wir haben auch einige Zeit auf der Universalstreet verbracht, dickes fettes Outlet ,ich glaube meine Frau hat da irgendwo ein Radar eingebaut, Outlet wir kommen, selbst in der größten Einöde findet sie ein Outlet wenn es eins gibt. Ich werfe Steine auf den Menschen der die Kreditkarten erfunden hat. Leider werden wir in den nächsten Jahren nicht mehr nach USA gehen. An dieser Stelle ein Dankeschön an unser Finanzamt und unsere Regierung. Wünsch Euch viel Spass und keine Hurrikan´s.


----------



## Volker2809 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

@Petra: War mir klar, dass Ihr Zwei im *Mai* nach Florida fliegt .... Zur besten Tarpon-Zeit!! #6

Wenn Robert dort Guiding macht, dann melde ich mich heute schon mal als Gast an! :m


----------



## guifri (3. September 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

hi petra, hi @all,

ja, angel ist natürlich dabei. mein kleiner muss ja langsam herangeführt werden. der wird im dezember schließlich schon 4. er war dies jahr auch schon 2 mal mit papa köderfische fangen und auch mit auf dorsch auf meinem böötchen. angel kann er noch nicht gut halten, aber das wird schon. auf jeden fall spielt er so lange mit den köderfischen (tote natürlich) , bis keine einzige schuppe mehr am fisch ist|supergri

aber insgesamt wird´s überwiegend familien-,einkaufs-,vergnügungspark- und badeurlaub. mal sehen, ob da abends am häuschen direkt die fische beißen. da ist auch so ein kanal der zum meer führt...das wäre natürlich genial.

macht ihr eigentlich bei der greencard-lotterie mit? ich denke mal, wenn man jedes jahr mitmacht, sind die chancen nicht schlecht.

aber hobby zum beruf? das sollte sich robert noch mal überlegen. wenn ich mir die guides so angucke, kommen die selber gar nicht richtig zum angeln bzw. verlieren auch den reiz an der sache...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. September 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> @Petra: War mir klar, dass Ihr Zwei im *Mai* nach Florida fliegt .... Zur besten Tarpon-Zeit!! #6
> 
> Wenn Robert dort Guiding macht, dann melde ich mich heute schon mal als Gast an! :m



Die genaue Planung hängt von der Tide ab, denn dieses Jahr hatten wir da schon ein paar Probleme.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. September 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

Hallo Guifri 

ist schön zu lesen, wie du von deinem Kleinen schreibst!!! Wie wäre es denn mit einer tollen Kid-Angel, die er sich im USA Shop selbst aussuchen kann?

Wir werden dieses Jahr bei der Greencard-Lotterie mitmachen. Leider überlegt die USA dies abzuschaffen.

Ich denke Robert als Guide, wird der einzig motivierte auf dem Boot sein. Spass beiseite, ich denke schon es liegt zum Einen an der Tour, dem Gebiet und natürlich an den Gästen wieviel Spass dir so ein Job macht.

Wo in Sarasota seid ihr diesmal untergebracht?


----------



## guifri (4. September 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

hi petra,

siehe hier: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96738&page=7


wir waren ja noch nicht da. ist halt schon seit feb./märz geplant, weil die direktflüge in den schulferien immer schnell weg sind.

der samstagsflug in den osterferien 2008 ist leider schon weg...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. September 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

Fliegt ihr Ft. Myers oder Tampa an? 

Bei Robert und mir ist geplant, nächstes Jahr ein bisschen mehr von Florida anzusehen, denn wir sind so sehr auf die Keys fixiert (echt mein Traumgebiet), jedoch bei Hurrikans wäre eventuell unser schön gespartes Geld mit einen Schwupps weg.

Casey Key, Longboat Key, Lido Key, Siesta Key, Venice, Manasota Key - sollte man sich wirklich ansehen und auch das Angelgebiet genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.


----------



## guifri (4. September 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

hi,

wir fliegen ft. myers an. tampa geht von düsseldorf aus meines wissens nach nicht als direktflug.

und umsteigen ist mir mit den kindern einfach too much. ich hoffe ja auch, dass wir hurricane-verschont bleiben.

aber im rheinland gilt ja der spruch: et hätt noch immer joot jejangen. (nur ob die das in flori´da auch wissen?)|bigeyes


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. September 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*



guifri schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wir fliegen ft. myers an. tampa geht von düsseldorf aus meines wissens nach nicht als direktflug.
> 
> ...




Stimmt LTU fliegt Ft. Myers direkt an - wielange fahrt ihr dann, 2 Stunden???

Leider beginnt gerade die Hurricantime - Felix ist gerade unterwegs! Ich wünsche euch viel Glück, davon nicht behelligt zu werden.


----------



## guifri (4. September 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

ja, 2  stunden muss man wohl rechnen. die anfahrt wird lang und nervig, aber dann..........

ich freu mich schon riesig

habe heute noch mal geearthgooglet. der strand 5 minuten zu fuß entfernt sieht schon richtig nett aus. wir sind quasi unmittelbar am lidokey. und insgesamt muss die umgebung sarasota recht nett sein. ich bin gespannt, weil wir ja durch den kleinen immer noch eher so ein bisschen stationär gebunden sind.


aber seaworld ist dieses jahr ein MUSS...


----------



## Volker2809 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

Seaworld werden wir diesmal auch ansehen und Busch Gardens. Es gibt ja dieses Online-Angebot auf der I-net-Seite von Busch Gardens. Da kostet das Kombi-Ticket für Seaworld und Busch Gardens zusammen 85,-- Dollar. Ist eine deutliche Ersparnis gegenüber Einzelkauf.


----------



## guifri (5. September 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

hi,

habe ich vorgestern schon geordert


----------



## Gunnar (11. September 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

Hallo Volker und Guido,

wünsche Euch beiden viel Spaß in Florida. Hab schon unsere Flüge für Ostern 2008 gebucht. Ich bin dann vom 20.03-10.04.2008 wieder in Florida. Flieg mit LTU Düsseldorf/Fort Myers und hab 524 Euro bezahlt. Werde wohl in der Gegend von St.Pete Beach ein Haus mieten.

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

Hallo Volker und Guifri!

Ich hole den Thread nun nochmal hoch, da ich gar nicht weis wie es bei Euch in Florida gewesen ist.

Wie war das Angeln????;+


----------



## guifri (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

hallo,

also der urlaub war bis auf die tatsache, dass unsere kinder in der ersten woche magen-darm-virus-ping-pong gespielt haben mal wieder super.

angeltechnisch war´s wie erwartet nicht der hit, da ich bei den wenigen gelegenheiten nicht so den plan hatte.

am geilsten war es, abends im wasser mit der spinnrute am strand zu stehen und den silberlöffel durch´s wasser zu ziehn. jeder wurf ein biss...ladyfische und crevalle jacks waren die ausbeute. mit mehr zeit hätte man hier bestimmt auch größere fische holen können.

bei einem 6-stunden-trip im biggame-boot, wo wir aber nahezu nur bottomfishing gemacht haben, wurden mehrere grouper um die 20 inch gefangen (also knapp untermaßig)...den bis dato vermutlich schwersten fisch habe ich nach 2 bis 3 minten verloren. den bekam ich alleine kaum gehalten bzw. vom boden weg. war vermutlich ein goliath grouper oder jewfish.

einen tag hatten wir uns ein boot gemietet und sind auch mal bis vor die mangroven gefahren. der größte fisch ging leider an die kinderangel von meinem kleinsten (vermutlich redfish). auch leider verloren.

ansonsten kann man in der gegend mit mehr angelzeit und gewusst wo auch super fische fangen. 

da war ich bestimmt auch nicht zum letzten mal, zumal die keys um sarasota rum echt klasse sind.

in den osterferien sind wir aber erst mal wieder in cape coral, weil wir da am schnellsten noch ein haus gefunden haben


----------



## Fischmäulchen (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

Hi Guifri,

klingt doch super! Mit Familie ist es halt ein anderer Urlaub und doch musstest du nicht ganz aufs Angeln verzichten.

Ostern???? Wann bist du genau dort? Wir haben geplant Ende März loszufliegen (Resturlaub einbauen). Da aber nur 14 Tage, denn im Sommer möchten wir 3 Wochen nach Florida oder vielleicht Kalifornien.

Gruss
Petra


----------



## Volker2809 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

Dann auch von mir noch eine Kurzfassung vom Urlaub:

Wir waren ja in Cape Coral. Hatten ein Haus 50 Meter vom Fluss entfernt und direkt gegenüber den Mangroven. Eigentlich eine Top-Location, aber vom Bootssteg ging erstmal mit diversen Gummiködern nichts. Dann bin ich auf lebende Shrimps umgestiegen, was dann viele Snapper bis 40 cm brachte. Man musste allerdings direkt an die Magroven werfen, sonst ging nichts.

Am Angelsteg auf Sanibel-Island (am Leuchtturm) waren wir auch einmal und auch dort nur Snapper. Andere Angler hatten noch Redfish und schöne Snooks. Ein kapitaleres Exemplar brachte es auf über nen Meter. Schon beachtliche Größe. 

Auf Islamorada wollte ich noch eine Split-Charter fürs Backcountry Fishing machen, habe aber keinen zweiten Mann gefunden. Alleine wars mir dann zu teuer. 
Offshore ging nichts, da wir ständig starken Wind hatten. 

Kommen wir zum Erfreulichen: Der Bass Pro Shop in Miami ist geöffnet. Und der Bass Pro Shop in Fort Myers ist der Hammer! 
Hab wieder ordentlich zugeschlagen. Kartenplotter von Lowrance musste sein und massenhaft Köder und Schnüre.


----------



## guifri (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Am Angelsteg auf Sanibel-Island (am Leuchtturm) waren wir auch einmal und auch dort nur Snapper. Andere Angler hatten noch Redfish und schöne Snooks. Ein kapitaleres Exemplar brachte es auf über nen Meter. Schon beachtliche Größe.



wow..snook über 1 m??? 

worauf wurden die refish an der pier gefangen? und vor allen dingen wo? direkt an den pfählen oder haben die die angeln weiter ausgeworfen?

ich werde ja im märzz bestimmt das ein oder andere mal an der lighthouse peir sein.

petra, wir sind vom 13.03. bsi 27.03. dort...


kalifornien will ich auch noch mal hin. ich war 1997 und 1998 da. ist schon toll. der aqngelvirus hat mich da aber noch nicht wieder richtig in dne klaune gehabt, so dass ich fischtechnisch nicht viel beitraghen kann. hatte lediglich von san diego und santa barbara jeweils so eine 4stunden-tour gemacht. da kam aber kaum fisch hoch und wnen dann nur kleinzeugs...am besten waren die seelöwen. die haben uns dauernd die köderfische geklaut. hätte nicht gedacht, dass die sonst so possierlichen tiere dermaßen nerven können

wenn der kleine größer ist, will ich da auch noch mal hin...ach ...ich will abe auch nach kanad und nach und und....


----------



## Gunnar (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

@Guido und Volker,

schön das ihr wohlbehalten wieder zu Hause seid.
Freu mich auch schon riesig auf die Floridareise vom 20.03-10.04, habe ein Haus in St. Pete gemietet.
Snook von 1 m, wow, dert hat bestimmt ordentlich Alarm gemacht. Wie wurde der gefangen Shrimp an freeline?

Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*



Gunnar schrieb:


> @Guido und Volker,
> 
> schön das ihr wohlbehalten wieder zu Hause seid.
> Freu mich auch schon riesig auf die Floridareise vom 20.03-10.04, habe ein Haus in St. Pete gemietet.
> ...



Hi Gunnar,

bist du wieder mit deiner Frau und dem Sohnemann dort?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

Habe mir gerade über Google-Earth St. Pete angesehen - nette Ecke! Nur man muss genauso wie in Cape Coral aufpassen wo man mietet - sonst bist du ewig mit dem Boot zum offenen Meer unterwegs.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

Hi Volker,

da habt ihr ja wieder eine schöne Tour von Cape Coral bis zu den Keys hinter euch gebracht.

Über die Webcams konnte ich es verfolgen, dass enorme Windstärke herrschte, da ist es wirklich schlecht mit dem kleinen Boot rauzushippern. Was hätte die Tour für 2 Personen gekostet?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

Ich sehe es schon, eine Menge Boardies in Florida und keinen trifft man. Wird Zeit das wir uns endlich dort drüben ansiedeln, dann kommt immer ein Bordie vorbei auf 1 oder 2 Bierchen und natürlich zum Fishingtrip!:q


----------



## Gunnar (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Hi Gunnar,
> 
> bist du wieder mit deiner Frau und dem Sohnemann dort?


 
Ja bin ich. Das Haus liegt nicht direkt am Wasser. Meine Frau wollte wieder in die Region. Häuser mit Bootsdock sind dort schwer zu kriegen oder sauteuer. Man kann aber Boote mieten und dann z.B. in der Tampabay fischen. Ist auch nicht windanfällig, wie auf dem Golf. Ansonsten werde ich bestimmt wieder an den Skywaypiers oder Fort de Soto fischen.

Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

Welchen Flughafen fliegt ihr denn an?

Habe gestern mal nach Häusern in der Gegend von Cape Coral, Ft. Myers nachgesehen.


----------



## Gunnar (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Welchen Flughafen fliegt ihr denn an?
> 
> Habe gestern mal nach Häusern in der Gegend von Cape Coral, Ft. Myers nachgesehen.


 
Ich fliege wie Guido Düsseldorf Fort Myers, Ist halt der günstigste Direktflug-524 pro Person.

Gunnar


----------



## Volker2809 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

Hab die Tage meinen Reisebericht vom "Florida-Urlaub 2007" fertiggestellt. Vielleicht kann ich Euch damit a bisserl die Zeit bis zu Eurem nächsten USA-Trip verkürzen. 

PS: Der Snook vom Pier in Sanibel war nach genaurem Hinschauen wohl doch eher 80-85 cm lang und nicht nen Meter, wie ich Anfangs dachte.#t  Aber war auch ein stattlicher Fisch. :m

Bei mir ist es noch offen ob ich heuer auch wieder nach Florida komme. Der Wechselkurs schreit ja eigentlich danach. #6

Hier gehts zum Bericht:

http://www.fishing-web.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=902


----------



## Gunnar (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

Schöner Bericht Volker.
Noch 5 Wochen und dann werde ich auf wieder meine Köder in den Golf werfen und natürlich auch den BassPro-Shop besuchen.

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## Volker2809 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Florida September/Oktober 2007*

Danke, Gunnar. Wir sind gerade wieder am Planen für Florida 2008. Voraussichtlich wirds noch im Juni klappen. Diesmal soll aber das Angeln im Vordergrund stehen.


----------

